# NL Pensions



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

My partner and I both have savings as part of private Dutch pension schemes. Some of these are normal plans with providers, other are cash deposits for pension at the bank. Any idea what we should do with these when we move to Sydney in 2018? AFAIK any sort of payout will attract fines and tax.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

You should start here Australian Tax Treaties | The Treasury and look for the tax treaty and/or agreements for Australia and the Netherlands.

Normally these treaties indicate how pensions and savings/investments are handled to avoid double taxation. For private pensions such as you describe, it's fairly common for the accounts to be treated more or less like regular savings or investment accounts - i.e. you declare and pay tax on the investment income as it is earned and then can transfer funds to your home country without additional tax coming due as a "transfer of capital." However, you do need to check the terms of the agreements for exactly how any double taxation is avoided.
Cheers,
Bev


----------

